# how much does it cost to grow shrooms



## maplehacker422 (Mar 2, 2010)

as the title states, around how much does it cost to grow shrooms? i know you need your tank, sanitation kit, some jars, your shrooms, and???


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty cheap. The main thing is the pressure cooker and aguarium and spores. Probably 200$ get you going.


----------



## sagensour (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to do this, I live in Caali and it doesnt look like it legall. Im kinda trippin to buy Syringes. What to do what to do. Bumppppp


----------



## stupidclown (Mar 2, 2010)

yup after the cooker it super cheap. i use rubbermaid tubs, jars, lysol, and clorox wipes from walmart super cheap. pipe dream is right about $200 should do you good


----------



## stupidclown (Mar 2, 2010)

its not legal in ca most places wont even ship spores to ca. some will if you look hard. ask first if you are in cali and they cant ship to you they will not give your money back


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Mar 2, 2010)

This is where I'm at so far...
2 spore syringes (one was technically free)......$20
dozen jars ........................................about $8
brown rice flour ............................................$3
vermiculite .................................................$6-8
fruiting chamber ............ I'm figuring around $40-50

That doesn't include the pressure cooker because I already had several. The fruiting chamber is a little high because that's going to include a pump so I won't have to fan and mist it. The plans are here http://www.shroomery.org/9047/Poor-Mans-Pod


----------



## maplehacker422 (Mar 2, 2010)

where could i buy spores?


----------



## maplehacker422 (Mar 2, 2010)

What is the difference between fresh mushrooms, dried mushrooms, mushroom spores, and mushroom prints?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 2, 2010)

That's exactly the setup i used sgt. floyd. I put the mycelium in jars and one colonized i'd cook up some addition brf mix and put it in a bag with the colonized brf. Than I poked somne holes in the bag and put them above my frideg in the cupboard until it was all colonized and put it in a baking pan inside the poor man's pod. I thought I did something wrong and was afraid to give any away because of the blue bruising when i brokew up the mixture but they were frickin awesome. Me and my friend both ate 14 grams of little tiny B+ boomers off of the cake and I tripped my balls off. I never really grew them again cuz the experience was so strong and I didn't wanna be trippin all the time but it was pretty awesome.The shroomery is where it's at for shrooms and I'm sure they could help you out better over there. I got mine from ralphstersspores don't know about cali though.


----------



## wveers98 (Mar 14, 2010)

Unless you plan to grow really often and in pretty large quantities, just buy the pre-sterilized grain jars for bulk grows or pre-made/sterilized PFTek jars from someone like Mushbox. The pressure cooked costs money, you need to fully understand the pasteurization process, and its just a pretty big pain. Again, unless you really plan on quantities. 

Do NOT buy the pre-made growing chambers. They are cheaply made and can be put together from Walmart items for less than $50. I purchased the Mycodome and stop using it mid way through my first grow and converted to my Walmart home made version. I will tell you that one you complete a successful bulk grow, you would never consider doing the PF Tek again. The yield difference and size is amazing. Largest dry shroom from cakes was 10 grs wet or 1 gram dry. In the bulk, I produced a 42 grs wet and just over 4 grs dry. That was one big f'ing fungi! Good luck
.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2010)

I bet you could have a perpetual shroom farm for the price of the one of the premade jars especialy if you allready have access to a pressure cooker.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you do your shopping right... you'll have a lovely setup for under 300 bucks! This is guaranteed to grow you pounds of boomers


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2010)

Dude, lol, I live off $300 a month!!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2010)

ANC said:


> Dude, lol, I live off $300 a month!!!!!!


Show me the way ANC... I would be rich if I thrive on such a low income! These $7.00 meals and $60.00 on gas weekly is driving me bananas!


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're low on cash and can't afford a pressure cooker you can just do the PF (BRF) tek first. I get over a half ounce dry from each flush of 5 cakes. Got like 3-4 flushes off of each cake. That'll supply you with enough money to get the pressure cooker after your first grow. You'd also be able to make a liquid culture from the mushrooms you just grew and quicken your process all together.

My fruiting chamber was a plastic storage bin, like $10. It was clear so I put a black garbage bag to line it, and one on the top with a clear plastic in the middle of the lid (I used a sandwich bag taped to the black bag) for light entry. Cut a hole in your lid the size of or slightly larger than the clear plastic in the middle. Put it on so it holds the top bag on with the clear part in the middle. Airtight
My spores cost $10 a syringe when you buy 4, and got 1 (strain of the month) free. $15 when I just wanted 1 or 2 syringes.

Pipe Dream - Was that 14 grams dry? Cause that would be hella strong, especially if they were freshly dried.


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 17, 2010)

maplehacker422 said:


> What is the difference between fresh mushrooms, dried mushrooms, mushroom spores, and mushroom prints?


 
come on dude..really?!


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2010)

Erm, living in the states, I believe most of you have the benefit of getting a pressure cooker from a retailer and returning it a few days later (depends on the shops terms and aggreements).. if you get where I'm going.


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 17, 2010)

I know some very cheap method's I've made my own glove box for like 30$, My parents already had a presure cooker. I have made my own spore syringe's for my previous grows, but that require's a fresh spore print witch is ez to make if you have a fresh bach of shrooms. Man growing mush is so easy.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

Renting out a pressure cooker... ahhhhhh, ideas are now streaming like VERIZON VIOS cable


----------



## SG420 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm super new to this but how much money will it cost to grow a years worth of shrooms and how long does it take to grow them Idk their life cycles like I do with cannabis.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 22, 2016)

A years worth? What would be the weight of that? An eighth a week? 3.5 grams * 52? More info required.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 22, 2016)

$60-$80 for a pc. Popcorn (or Wild Bird Seed). Jars. Brick of coir. SGFC. Used black plastic bowls. Vermiculite. Perlite. Mister spray bottle. Lysol spray. Rubbing Alchohol. H202.
At least a few Oz's.


----------



## Lotus minded (Jun 23, 2016)

Now that it's garage sale season stop around when you see em, I find 10 buck pressure cookers from time to time


----------



## mo841 (Jun 23, 2016)

A lot of second hand stores have pots, pans, shit like that. I got my pressure cooker from salvation army store for cheap


----------



## SG420 (Jun 23, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> A years worth? What would be the weight of that? An eighth a week? 3.5 grams * 52? More info required.


I've never had shrooms so I don't know the dose I'm sure I'd build a tolerance. I would want a good trip once a week so I don't abuse them and use them every day


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 23, 2016)

$60-$80. Less if you get a cheap. Or borrow a pc.


----------



## Nabbers (Jun 25, 2016)

The start-up costs are higher because of the PC, jars, etc. After that it's pretty cheap to just buy sub, sterilize and noc it. Takes me about a month to a month and a half from noc to first flush. I once ran my PC until it dried accidentally so for my next grow I just used my rice cooker/steamer, still worked fine - doing BRF jars, though. I wouldn't recommend without a pc for popcorn, WBS, rye berries, etc.



SG420 said:


> I've never had shrooms so I don't know the dose I'm sure I'd build a tolerance. I would want a good trip once a week so I don't abuse them and use them every day


When I was growing, I did an eighth a week on the weekends, but I know a few people who tried that on their first time and freaked out. I now recommend starting at 2g the first few times, and you have to wait about 3 days for the receptors in your brain to cool down before you can dose again. At 2g I would say you get some nice visuals, at 3.5 you start to have amplified thoughts - for me, it helped me get over my worries, but for some friends it amplified them. By 4g you begin to feel one with the universe, and at 5g you feel as though there is no you, only the universe.


----------



## canndo (Jun 29, 2016)

SG420 said:


> I've never had shrooms so I don't know the dose I'm sure I'd build a tolerance. I would want a good trip once a week so I don't abuse them and use them every day



You cannot use them every day and still get an effect.


----------

